# Borderlands auf anderer Partition installieren



## Narga (16. Januar 2013)

Hey, ich habe mir vor kurzem Borderlands (GOTY) auf Steam zugelegt. Als ich es installieren wollte wurde mir aber nicht angeboten, es auf einer anderen Partition zu installieren (es lässt sich praktisch nur auf dem STandardinstallationspfad installieren). Alle meine anderen Spiele habe ich auf einer andern Partition udn dahin würde ich Borderlands auch installieren, weil ich dort wo Steam liegt keinen Platz mehr habe.

Hat jemand von euch das auch schonmal gehabt? Und wie lässt sich das lösen?

Schonmal Vielen Dank!
MfG Narga


----------



## Chinaquads (16. Januar 2013)

Steam verschieben: Gratis-Tool zieht Spiele um - News - CHIP Online

funktioniert 1a.

PS: 2 sekunden mit google


----------



## Narga (16. Januar 2013)

Das Programm würde eventuell funktionieren, aber das Problem ist, dass ich auf der Standardpartition nicht mal mehr genug Platz für die Installation/den Download habe...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Januar 2013)

Seit ungefähr einen Monat kann man den install Ort ändern von Steam aus.


----------



## Narga (24. Januar 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Seit ungefähr einen Monat kann man den install Ort ändern von Steam aus.


 
Das ist mir schon klar, aber das funktioniert halt bei Borderlands einfach nicht. Inzwischen hab ich  mich damit abgefunden.


----------

